
Junit-quickcheck: Property-based testing, JUnit-style - based2
https://github.com/pholser/junit-quickcheck
======
based2
[http://www.cse.chalmers.se/~rjmh/QuickCheck/manual.html](http://www.cse.chalmers.se/~rjmh/QuickCheck/manual.html)

